# Milk paint bowls



## DKMD (Apr 13, 2014)

I've seen several painted bowls, and I've always liked the look of milk paint. Since I've got a stack of dry roughouts that don't have much going for them wood wise, I decided to play around with a few colors of milk paint.

The smaller bowls are spalted silver maple(~10") and the larger bowl is cherry(~12"). The interior is left natural, and each bowl got a heavy coat of Danish oil inside and out.

C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 13, 2014)

Gotta say I like them Doc! Danish oil over Milk paint or paint over oil? I like the natural color on the rim. That contrast line makes them for me. That is a unique technique I have never seen before. It paid off IMO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice bowls! I've wanted to try milk paint also. Wonder how it would look to cut the beads after painting ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 13, 2014)

Sweet bowls, Dr. D. That is a very attractive application!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 13, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Danish oil over Milk paint or paint over oil?


Oil over paint, Scott. The instructions recommend sealing the paint with something other than wax if the surface is going to see some abuse, and Danish oil was one of the choices.


TimR said:


> Wonder how it would look to cut the beads after painting ?


I thought about that, Tim, and I think it would look good. Those little Dway beading tools leave a great finish, so I don't think you'd even need to sand the beads.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 13, 2014)

Doc, I really like those and have thought of maybe doing the same thing someday, once I actually get to doing some actual turning.

I've used milk paint once, on a pair of nightstands that I forgot to get pics of and post here, and did two applications of danish oil over the milk paint. I like how it finished and how durable it is proven to be in the fairly short time we've been using the nightstands.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice! I know you like the milk paint thing. Thought you'd done it before though... I agree that the beads being cut afterward would have been a really nice accent. But really nice just the way they are.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 14, 2014)

Definitely a successful experiment! The natural inside is a very nice effect. The green is my favorite, just hope it was hormone-free milk paint

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RayBell (Apr 17, 2014)

Very nice David. You have inspired me. I have some olive chalk paint, and a bowl almost ready.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 17, 2014)

Well played, Keller. Never seen this done before. I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

